# Selling 3000+ Points painted Space Marines



## khazarim (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello all, 

I'm looking at getting into WHFB and focusing on my 40k Orks, and so will be selling my marines. 

Looking for $600 o.b.o. for everything listed.

The full list for sale is:

Album: http://img232.imageshack.us/g/marine01.jpg/

Helbrecht
Chaplain
5x Terminators
10x Sniper Scouts
30x Tacticals
10x Assault / Vanguard
10x Sternguard
2x Dreadnought
2x Razorback
2x Landspeeder
Predator
Vindicator
Landraider
8x Misc Marines (Special/heavy weps, standard, etc)

Almost everything has been heavily kitbashed, or had scratch built components added that may be seen in the photos:

Wings on the jump pack sergeant
Custom assault cannon on the dread
Custom Ironclad with Seismic Hammer
Custom "power hammer" for Terminator Sergeant
Custom standard bearer

Sergeants and half of the special weapons have magnetized arms.
Predator has magnetized sponsons and main cannon.

A few things are still WIP for the paint, and can be finished if requested by an adequate offer.

Brand new the MSRP would be close to $800US.

Let me know if the album doesn't work and i'll post separate pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## khazarim (Aug 12, 2008)

Everything is still available for sale


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

How much are you asking for them?


----------



## khazarim (Aug 12, 2008)

I am looking for offers at the moment, so whatever you feel is reasonable. I may be willing to accept less than MSRP, so just send me a PM and we can discuss it.

Thanks


----------



## khazarim (Aug 12, 2008)

Added price: Looking for $600 OBO


----------

